# Bed Shopping



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Another shopping question. I am looking to replace the double bed in our rental for a king size. Can anyone recommend where to buy and what kind of prices I am likely to pay.
Just been to a local store near El Algar and reasonable mattress was around 300 euro, very basic base, (not divan or box spring, just a leg type affair) 80 and nice wooden headboard 120. All in then 500 euro.
Also looking for chest of drawers as we have none and coffee & end tables.
Any recommendations appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Seeing as you are based in Murcia where better than IKEA & as a bonus thyeir king size beds are big and comfortable (IMO)


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Ikea*

Thanks for that, I did look on the web site, but, to be honest, myself and my husband have this aversion to Ikea stuff! Must be our age. We have slept in two Ikea beds belonging to family that were really too low and had sharp 'calf killing' edges on the solid bases. Looking for something more traditional. (Old fashioned )


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Do they still make those iron framed beds with horse hair mattresses?
Try the bed specialists in Torrevieja, they have a 4 draw pocket sprung king size on offer at €695 but they do lots of other British beds too such as sleepeezee and slumberland.
Tel: 966 730 157


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

NotinUse said:


> Do they still make those iron framed beds with horse hair mattresses?
> Try the bed specialists in Torrevieja, they have a 4 draw pocket sprung king size on offer at €695 but they do lots of other British beds too such as sleepeezee and slumberland.
> Tel: 966 730 157


Thanks for that, I'll give them a try.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Try this: Tiendas colchones, colchonerías, ofertas colchones baratos. Tienda BED´S


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

country boy said:


> Try this: Tiendas colchones, colchonerías, ofertas colchones baratos. Tienda BED´S


Thank you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don´t know what it's like in Murcia but down here "king size" means wider, but not longer, than regular size. Probably because the average height for a bloke is about 5´6". The only place we could find one was Ikea - sorry! 

I don´t like them much either but for bedding they are hard to beat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Something I´ve never figured out it why all the beds are shorter over here. I´m not particularly tall (around 6ft), but all the beds I´ve slept in have been short and I end up with my feet dangling over the edge. Which any cat owner would know, is fair game for wee-hour shennanigans and play-fighting with my toes!

Anyone know why they are so short?


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

My husband is 6ft and I'm 5'8". Just tried a bed out in a store and you're right, feet dangling :confused2:


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry but every time I log on and have a quick look to see what's new, I see - 

Bed Hopping


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Sorry but every time I log on and have a quick look to see what's new, I see -
> 
> Bed Hopping



tut tut..... What a mind you have lol!!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

brocher said:


> Sorry but every time I log on and have a quick look to see what's new, I see -
> 
> Bed Hopping


I'm a friendly gal but not that friendly!


----------



## sanpiran (Oct 28, 2011)

*British Divan store*

Does anyone know of a bed store within say 50km of Malaga which stocks traditional divan beds, king size, with drawers under? We need one 6' wide (1.9m) x 6' 6" long (2m).
We have not yet seen any and perhaps they aren't known in Spain?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

sanpiran said:


> Does anyone know of a bed store within say 50km of Malaga which stocks traditional divan beds, king size, with drawers under? We need one 6' wide (1.9m) x 6' 6" long (2m).
> We have not yet seen any and perhaps they aren't known in Spain?


Ikea ?


----------

